# Kevin Gallagher, real classical guitar player.



## Mark Harwood (Mar 5, 2007)

Anyone interested in top-class classical guitar playing can do a lot worse than check out Kevin R. Gallagher. He has a terrific CD on the Naxos label, on which he plays Renaissance and Baroque pieces. He hasn't recorded a lot else, as he seems to be busy performing and teaching. 
He has a MySpace page:
http://www.myspace.com/kevinrgallagher 
- and I recommend a visit there too.


----------

